# Mein 18" Xizang ist da...



## Rahbari (18. Juli 2011)

Hi Leute,

eben hat der Postbote den Rahmen vorbeigebracht!

Original-Bilder stelle ich so schnell wie möglich rein.

Der Rahmen dürfte ein 1994er sein: er hat als Seriennummer "Made in USA" und darunter "G18XXX".

Die Kabelführung am Oberrohr und die Decals sind wie bei diesem Rad:





(c) GT-Heini

Als einzige Sticker wurden allerdings nur die GT-Schriftzüge auf dem Hauptrohr und auf dem Steuerrohr verklebt. Weitere Schriftzüge fehlen. Das passt zu den Aussagen des Vorbesitzers: er hat den Rahmen neu gekauft und wohl noch einige Sticker übrig.

Das Ausfallende sieht so aus wie auf diesem Bild:




(C) bvarnfullagts

Werde den Rahmen heute Abend gründlich putzen und etwas mit Autosol bearbeiten - er hat es nötig. An den hinteren Bremsaufsätzen ist etwas Rost.

Was meint Ihr zu den Decals: das Neon-Gelb gefällt mir nicht soo sehr und würde auch nicht zu der gelben 96er Judy passen. Da die 95er Decals nicht mehr lieferbar sind - was soll ich nun nehmen? Decals mit gelben GT (nicht neon) wären mir am liebsten... Vorschläge?

Hier mal die 1993er Decals aus dem Katalog:





Und hier die 1996er Decals von Zaskar-Freak





Die 1996er würden auch deswegen passen, weil evtl. ne 1996er Judy rankommt und ne XTR 950.


----------



## Kruko (18. Juli 2011)

Bezüglich den Decals gibt es hier eine recht gute Adresse, welche schon oft genannt wurde. Dort kannst Du Dir die 95'er decals in Wunschfarbe anfertigen lassen. 

Viel Spaß beim polieren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rahbari (18. Juli 2011)

Tom(asius) kann die 1995er gerade nicht anfertigen. Auch sonst in der Welt habe ich noch kein Glück gehabt...


----------



## Kruko (18. Juli 2011)

Bei retrobike.co.uk gibt es noch jemanden (gil oder gil_m). Frag dort einfach mal nach


----------



## tofu1000 (18. Juli 2011)

Das sollten doch die '95 sein, oder?


----------



## Kruko (18. Juli 2011)

tofu1000 schrieb:


> Das sollten doch die '95 sein, oder?



Sind es


----------



## Rahbari (18. Juli 2011)

@ tofu1000:
Hast Du etwa noch einen Satz übrig? Bitte melden!


----------



## tomasius (18. Juli 2011)

Glückwunsch zum Xizang! - Besser als jeder Re-Issue Rahmen! 

Diesen Satz kann ich dir gerne in Gelb oder Neongelb anfertigen.






Die 95er sind in der Tat zu filigran. Aber vielleicht gibt tofu1000 seine ja auch her. 

Ich melde mich später noch per PM, auch wegen der Ringlé Decals.

Tom


----------



## Rahbari (19. Juli 2011)

So, anbei ein paar Bilder. Das erste zeigt den Zustand frisch vom Verkäufer. Neon-gelbe Decals, Kleberreste vom Fahrradhändler-Sticker, abgeranzter Kettenstreben-Sticker, deutliche Gebrauchsspuren. Die anderen zeigen den Rahmen nach Entfernung der Decals und einer ersten Putzaktion mit Autosol. Fotos sind leider alle von iPhone und dann auch noch komprimiert...

Dank Tofu1000/Steve komme ich jetzt auch an ein paar 1995er Decals! Vielen Dank aber auch an Tomasius für seine Bereitschaft zur Hilfe!

Überhaupt fühle ich mich hier im Forum sehr willkommen und der Umgangston ist toll!


----------



## tomasius (19. Juli 2011)

Sehr schön! 

Meine 95er Decals wollte ich nicht hergeben. Vielleicht trudelt ja bei mir auch irgendwann mal ein 95er Xizang ein.  



> [...]und einer ersten Putzaktion mit Autosol.



Und nun ab in die zweite und dritte Runde! Da geht noch mehr!  
Ein Dremel mit Filzscheibe könnte dich dabei unterstützen. Die stumpfen Polierarbeiten wären zudem der ideale Zeitvertreib für die kommenden zwei verregneten Wochen. 

Und gut, dass es wohl doch keinen Xizang Re- Issue geben wird. An einen GT Titanrahmen mit Made in Taiwan Sticker und abenteuerlichen Toleranzen hätte ich kein Interesse. 

Tom


----------



## MKAB (19. Juli 2011)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch zum Neuzugang 

Bin gespannt, wie du deins aufbauen wirst. Hast du schon Pläne/Ideen oder sogar schon Teile parat?

Schade, die Decals hätte ich auch gern gehabt 
Meins ist ja entweder Baujahr late-'95 oder 1996...

Deins scheint ja dann anhand der Decals ein 1993er zu sein. 
Würden da die '93er Decals nicht auch besser passen?  *hust*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MKAB (19. Juli 2011)

Stimme dir zu, Tom.
Es muss ja nicht von jedem coolen Ding ein Re-Issue, Re-loaded, -2011 oder 2Punktnull geben 

Habe mir für die Bohrmaschine (jaja, klingt erstmal wüst) eine Filzscheibe geholt und dann mit niedriger
Drehzahl z.B. im Kettenstrebenbereich vorsichtig poliert. Das Autosol hat wirklich Wunder gewirkt...


----------



## Rahbari (19. Juli 2011)

Ja, die 1993er Decals sind auch nicht schlecht und wohl noch time correcter - wären meine 2. Wahl gewesen. Die 1995er passen einfach besser wenn ich doch Richtung blaue Ringle-Teile gehe... Am Ende werde ich wahrscheinlich trotzdem bei schwarzem Syncros landen...


----------



## Rahbari (20. Juli 2011)

Es geht weiter. Habe mir ein Rad zum Ausschlachten geschossen. Es geht Richtung XTR 950 und - vorerst - schwarze Syncros Kurbel, Vorbau und Sattelstütze.


----------



## Rahbari (1. August 2011)

Zwischenstand:

- schwarzer Syncors-Vorbau und schwarze Syncros-Sattelstätze nebst schwarzem Flite sind da. Lenker (allerdings nur ein 1999er Modell) kommt die Tage.

- Syncros Revo Kurbeln sind zum Entlacken und Pulvern. Suche nach neuen bzw. vernünftigen Kettenblätter (5-arm; 110/74). Brauche zudem noch Innenlager (angebotene Syncros Titan-Teile recht teuer).

- silberner Chris King Steuersatz da; evtl. Tausch gegen schwarzen??

- Gelbe 96er Judy da. Leider nur 1 Zoll. Tausch zieht sich noch hin. Aus Ungeduld noch ne 2000er Judy gekauft. Weiß auch nicht, warum. Irgendwie leichter, schon mit Federn etc.

- 95er Decals von Steve müssten morgen kommen.

- 950er XTR Schaltwerk, V-Brakes und Schalthebel da. Umwerfer kommt die Tage.

- Falls ich doch blaues Elox-Zeugs will: Ringle Vorbau, Schnellspanner (3x), Anti-Chainsuck und H20 sind da.

- neue, leichte Blackwall reifen. Gelbe Schaltzüge. Neue Achtfachkassette und Kette (LX, XT?). Skinwall war mir dann doch zu viel Farbe...

- Rahmen noch nicht zu Ende poliert. Werde aber nicht viel machen.

- Freundin genervt.


----------



## MKAB (1. August 2011)

Rahbari schrieb:


> Brauche zudem noch Innenlager (angebotene Syncros Titan-Teile recht teuer).



Ich hätte da evtl. was für dich 

Was genau suchst du denn? Und was ist "recht teuer"?

Hatte mir für meins mal ein schönes uns sehr leichtes Innenlager besorgt.
Da ich nun aber komplett 950er XTR verbaut habe ist ein Octalink verbaut...





Wegen der Achslänge muss ich nochmal schauen, wird aber um die 115mm sein....


----------



## Rahbari (9. August 2011)

Zwischenstand:

Versuche es aus Kostengründen erstmal mit einem XT-Innenlager; vielen Dank aber für das Angebot.

1998er Judy SL (frisch gewartet) mit 63mm kommt in den nächsten Tagen.

Warte noch auf die Überarbeitung der Syncros Revo Kurbeln. Ich hoffe auf Ende der Woche... Dazu benötige ich noch das mittlere Syncros Kettenblatt. Das kleine und große habe ich (bestellt). Zu Not werden die alten erstmal weiter benutzt.

Entscheidung, ob schwarzer Syncros-Vorbau, türkiser Ringle oder gelber Control-Tech ist immer noch nicht gefallen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MKAB (9. August 2011)

Rahbari schrieb:


> Entscheidung, ob schwarzer Syncros-Vorbau, türkiser Ringle oder gelber Control-Tech ist immer noch nicht gefallen.



Also mMn geht Türkis gar nicht!
Das würde sich doch sehr mit den blauen und gelben Decals beißen, oder?

Den gelben CT nur, wenn das Gelb mit dem der Decals harmoniert.

---> wir brauchen hier definitiv mehr Fotos!!


----------



## Rahbari (18. August 2011)

MKAB schrieb:


> Also mMn geht Türkis gar nicht!
> Das würde sich doch sehr mit den blauen und gelben Decals beißen, oder?
> 
> Den gelben CT nur, wenn das Gelb mit dem der Decals harmoniert.
> ...



Nachdem endlich die passende gelbe Judy angekommen ist, habe ich heute morgen ein paar Teile zusammengesteckt und schlechte Bilder geschossen. In echt sieht alles viel cooler aus... Aber für einen Eindruck reicht es.

*0. Ausstattung für alle Varianten:*
- 1993er Xizang, 18 Zoll, mit 1995 Decals
- XTR 950 Schalterwerk, Umwerfer, V-Brakes, Schalt-/Bremshebel
- Ringle Vorder- und Hinterradnabe in schwarz
- Blackwall Reifen (Skinwall war mir zu viel Farbe)
- Felgen silber
- Sattelstütze Syncros schwarz (Ringle Türkis oder Syncros titan nicht zu bekommen)
- Flite titan schwarz (hätte auch noch einen gelben)
- Lenker Syncros schwarz oder Bontrager/Titec titan
- Chris King Nothreadset silber (nicht auf den Bildern)
- Syncros Revolution Stahlkurbeln (schwarz)
- Kettenblätter Silber/Chamapgner

*EDIT: Bilder aus Album entfernt. Aktuelle auf der nächsten Seite.

1. Variante:*
Schwarzer Syncros Vorbau, schwarzer H2O, silberne Ringle-Schnellspanner:






*2. Variante:*
In Türkis von Ringle: Vorbau, H20, Schnellspanner (3x), Anti-Chainsuck-Thing. Passende 27,2 Sattelstütze ist einfach nicht zu finden...





*3. Variante:*
Gelber Vorbau von Controltech. H20 und Schnellspanner entweder türkis (a) oder schwarz (b):

a)


b)






Lösung 1 - schwarzer Syncros Vorbau - passt natürlich perfekt zur Sattelstütze und den Revo-Kurbeln. Zudem nicht zu viel Farbe und dadurch nicht so auffällig (was ich gut finde). Nachteil: schwarzer Syncros hat jeder.

Lösung 2 - türkises Ringle - sieht live echt scharf aus; kommt auf den Bildern nicht rüber. Vorteil ist der filigraner Vorbau und eben keine 08/15-Ausstattung. Leider fehlt mir die türkise Sattelstütze und zudem ist das Rad ganz schön bling-bling.

Lösung 3 - gelber Controltech - finde ich auch nicht schlecht. Wird aber ganz schön gelb, das Ganze... Wenn, dann die Variante ohne Türkis.

Was meint Ihr?


----------



## Bullfighter (18. August 2011)

Da hast du aber die Qual der Wahl
Ich würde Variante 1 nehmen aber mit dem Gelben Flite und den gelben Griffen. Vielleicht dazu den Titan Lenker aber aufjedenfall zu den schwarzen Naben auch schwarze Schnellspanner. Das passt dann auch alles zu der schwarzen Syncros Kurbel. Probiers mal aus.
MfG


----------



## Janikulus (18. August 2011)

ich bin für 3b + gelben Sattel! würde ich zumindest gerne mal als Schnellaufbau sehen.


----------



## Kint (18. August 2011)

hmmm...
Bleiben die Kleber auf den Standrohren der Gabel drauf ? 

So oder so würde ich an Deiner Stelle erwägen eine silbern Sattelklemme zu verbauen, die greift den silbernen king gut auf, ausserdem trennt sie die Hardcore gut vom Rahmen

In dem Fall ginge prinzipiell ein schwarzer Vorbau recht gut - nur nicht der syncros denn der ist fett...
Dann wäöre die Judy der einzige Farbklecks am bike, sonst eher dezente tupfer zb bei den Decals, das hätte was, klassischer racing-nutz-look.

Ansonsten schliesse ich mich Janikulus an, 3b+ gelben Flite müsste man mal sehen... 
türkise Ringle Spanner als einziges Elox accessoire ginge da wahrscheinlich auch noch recht gut. 

Und dran denken dass die Decals so geklebt gehören dass sie leicht Richtung steuerrohr aussermittig sind, nicht einfach mittig aufs Unterrohr. 

.


----------



## Rahbari (18. August 2011)

Danke schonmal für die Meinungen!

Die Kritik bzgl. des angeblich zu fetten Syncros habe ich schon erwartet. Mit schwant schon Schlimmes, wenn erstmal die Revos dran sind...

Was ich nicht erwartet habe: 3x Sympathie für gelben Flite. In der Tat wäre das aber eine gute Balance zu gelben Gabel. Leider habe ich nur das schwere, dafür aber bequemere "Genuine Gel"-Modell.

Habe auch schon überlegt, die "Banderole" der Judy abzumachen. Das einzige, was mich davon abhält, ist die Tatsache, dass die Banderole eben das Modelljahr der Gabel eindeutig macht (gab's so nur 1998; andererseits zwiespältig, da der Rahmen ja 5 Jahre älter ist) und dass ich diese Decals noch nicht zum nachkaufen gesehen habe, falls ich es doch mal wieder anders will. Werde mal Thomasius mailen...

Beim Schnellspanner wollte ich eigentlich irgendwann mal einen von GT dran machen. Z.Z. ist was modernes, extrem leichtes, mit Titan-Schraube verbaut.

Was ich noch verschwiegen habe: es kommen noch gelbe Schalt-/Bremszüge ran.


----------



## epic2006 (18. August 2011)

Auf keinen Fall türkis, das schaut aus wie gewollt und nicht gekonnt. Lackier den Syncros Vorbau gelb, titanige Sattelklemme, schwarzer Flite. 

Also quasi 3b mit gelacktem Vorbau und ganz anderer Sattelklemme. Lenker Ti. Bei den Zügen dann keine Experimente, schwarze Gore.

Gruß, Gerrit


----------



## Rahbari (18. August 2011)

epic2006 schrieb:


> Auf keinen Fall türkis, das schaut aus wie gewollt und nicht gekonnt.


Ja, Türkis ist schon heikel... Mein Problem ist, dass ich mich just an dem Tag, wo ich mich wieder in mein altes Hobby gestürzt habe, in dieses Zaskar verguckt habe.









(C) jeweils ladyinred76 @ ebay.de

Habe mich dann recht schnell entschieden, Richtung Xizang zu gehen aber im Hinterkopf spukt immer noch diese geile Maschine in mir rum...



epic2006 schrieb:


> Lackier den Syncros Vorbau gelb.


Hatte ich auch schonmal überlegt. Aber da kann ich dann gleich den Controltech nehmen, zumal der etwas filigraner wirkt... Ich denke aber, dass ich beim Syncros (oder Ringle) bleibe, weil das eben die Traumvorbauten meiner Jugend waren.



epic2006 schrieb:


> Bei den Zügen  dann keine Experimente, schwarze Gore.



Du hast doch auch gelbe Schaltzüge, sogar in Neon! Mal schauen...


----------



## Bullfighter (18. August 2011)

Vergiss nicht das du eine Syncros Kurbel fährst da passt nun mal eine Syncros Sattelstütze und ein Syncros Vorbau am besten zu. 
Egal ob Schwarz oder Gelb.
Steck das ma alles so zusammen und mach mal ein paar Bilder.


----------



## epic2006 (18. August 2011)

...und ich habe aber auch einen schwarzen Vorbau und eine schwarze Gabel. Es könnte halt zu viel Gelb werden, meiner Meinung nach. 

Gelb an der Front und den Rest schwarz würde mich persönlich halt interessieren. Wenn ich dafür keinen eigenen Aufbau starten muss, umso besser

Mit der Vorbaugeschichte hat mein Vorredner schon Recht, wenn Syncros, dann richtig und da passt CT halt mal nicht in die Reihe. Letztenendes musst aber Du mit dem Aufbau zufrieden sein und nicht der Rest des Forums.

Gruß, Gerrit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rahbari (21. August 2011)

Hi Leute,

wegen dem GT-Treffen ist dieses Wochenende offenbar wenig los? Ich wäre ja gerne mitgekommen - aber das Rad ist eben noch nicht fertig.

Aber es geht weiter. Gestern endlich Innenlager und Steuersatz gewechselt. Decals raufgeklebt (die 95er sind ja sowas von nervig mit den ganzen "Fransen".

Ich denke, es bleiben nur noch zwei Haupt-Aufbauvarianten übrig:

*1. "Standard"-Version:*
Schwarzer Syncros-Vorbau, silberne Schnellspanner:

a) Mit schwarzem Sattel:






b) Mit gelbem Sattel (türkise Schnellspanner wegdenken):





*2. "Angeber"-Version:*
Vorbau, Schnellspanner, Trinkflaschenhalter und Anti-Chainsuck in türkis von Ringle. Irgendwann mal eine Sattelstütze in türkis (Ringle) oder Titan (Syncros).

"Angeber" deshalb, weil das Rad wegen der kontrastierenden Farben sofort auffällt einfach mal verdammt teure Teile verbaut hat, die optisch und vom Hersteller "eigentlich" nicht so harmonieren, frei nach dem Motto: Hauptsache teuer, Hauptsache auffällig.











*3. Zwischenfazit:*
Der gelbe Sattel ist ein Muß. Bei Version 1a) hat das Rad zu viel schwarz. Ich war richtig gelangweilt von der Version und entsprechend enttäuscht.

Ich dachte, dass bei der Angeber-Version die blauen Umrandungen der Decals und das Türkis der Ringle-Teile sich beißen. Aber es geht eigentlich ganz gut. Der Unterschied ist aber deutlich, auf den Bildern kommt er nicht so raus. Weiterer Nachteil dieser Variante wäre, dass Sattelstütze (zumindest derzeit) und Kurbel nicht vom gleichen Hersteller des Vorbaus wäre. Aber so schlimm ist das auch nicht. Nicht so schön sind die schwarzen Ringle-Naben. Optisch finde ich diese Version richtig cool - von den Naben abgesehen. Die Bilder bringen das nicht so raus. Zudem kann ich da auch meine gelben GT-Griffe und gelben Schaltzüge verbauen. An blaue Kooka-Bremshebel und Onza CWAs könnte ich auch noch rankommen.

Version 1.b) ist natürlich optisch und Hersteller-mäßig sehr gefällig. Alles passt zusammen. Aber irgendwie ist mir das zu langweilig; das Rad ist hübsch aber macht einfach nicht "klick". Hinzukommt, dass der Aufbau  recht "standard" ist. Geschätze 50% aller Xizangs, die in den Internet-Bildern unterwegs sind, haben - zu Recht - die 95er Decals. Vergleichbares gilt für den Syncros-Vorbau.

Ich tendiere also derzeit zur Ringle-Variante. Auch wenn ich mich fast schon festgelegt habe und mir natürlich keiner die Entscheidung abnehmen oder absegnen kann und soll, bin ich trotzdem an Eurer Meinung interessiert.

Danke!

Johannes


----------



## Kint (21. August 2011)

Experimentier mal ein bisschen - vor allem zb bei der Variante 1 - mit :
nem silbernen Spacer statt dem schwarzen untrm cattlehead, und ner silbernen Sattelstützenklemme. Zur not ohne. 
Du wirst sehen das macht schon nen unterschied weil es die Komponenten anders trennt. 

Ich verstehe warum H20s beliebt sind, aber sie stellen, vor allem in farbe immer einen monströsen Farbklecks mitten im Rahmendreieck dar, eine dezentere Alternative wäre ein kingcage.


----------



## Rahbari (21. August 2011)

Kint schrieb:


> Ich verstehe warum H20s beliebt sind, aber sie stellen, vor allem in farbe immer einen monströsen Farbklecks mitten im Rahmendreieck dar, eine dezentere Alternative wäre ein kingcage.



Bei der Ringle-Variante mache ich mir ja den großen Farbfleck gerade zu Nutzen, damit die türkisen Teile trotz der marineblauen Decal-Umrandungen einigermaßen harmonisch aussehen. An der schwarzen Variante war mir der schwarze H2O zu viel.


----------



## MKAB (21. August 2011)

Kint schrieb:


> ... und ner silbernen Sattelstützenklemme. Zur not ohne.


Zur Not also ohne Sattelstützenklemme fahren?  


Mir persönlich gefällt die "Ringlé-Variante" gar nicht.
Das eine Blau passt nicht zum anderen, sieht für mich aus wie gewollt und ...

Außerdem wären das dann 5 Farben am Rad (Schwarz, Silber, Gelb, Blau + Blau) 

Verstehe aber auch, dass einem der Schwarz-Silber-Syncros-Standard zu langweilig ist.

Ich bin also leider keine große (Entscheidungs-) Hilfe


----------



## GT-Sassy (21. August 2011)

RINGLE Version, jaaaaaaaa, genau so sah ein Bike in den 90zigern aus


----------



## Bullfighter (21. August 2011)

Mir gefällt auch 1b am besten.
Es gibt aber noch eine Möglichkeit wie wäre:
Syncros Kurbel, Sattelstütze und Vorbau schwarz.
Sattel, Gabel und Griffe Gelb.
Alle anderen Teile Blau (außer der Vorbau natürlich) und dazu noch einen Blauen Controltech Lenker.


----------



## Rahbari (23. August 2011)

Danke für die Meinungen!

Mittlerweile bin ich von keinem Aufbau mehr so richtig überzeugt... Der eine zu standard/langsweilig, der andere ziemling bunt und ohne richtiges Konzept. Vermutlich liegt es auch daran, dass ich in den letzten Wochen quasi alle Xizangs, die sich so im Internet rumtreiben, gesehen habe und irgendwie gesättigt bin.

Nicht einfacher gemacht haben mir Angebote für Syncros Titan-Lenker und Sattelstütze. Ich will gar nicht mehr nachrechnen, um wieviel mein altes Budget überzogen wurde bzw. würde.

Immerhin ist gestern das große Syncros Kettenblatt (NOS) aus den USA gekommen. Übergangsweise werde ich ein mittleres von Blackspire benutzen.


----------



## Kint (24. August 2011)

ein guter Zeitpunkt um die eigenen Entscheidungen zu überdenken und das Ganze Thema mal aus einem anderen Blickwinkel zu betrachten...


----------



## Rahbari (15. September 2011)

Brauche Eure Hilfe:

Die Kappen der Bremszüge passen vom Durchmesser nicht in die Aufnahmen am hinteren Oberrohr: Sie sind zu breit. Ich dachte, dass die Aufnahmen irgendwie genormt sind? Wie habt Ihr das gemacht?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## epic2006 (15. September 2011)

Was für Zughüllen benutzt Du? Gore? Evtl Endkappen eines anderen Herstellers nehmen die etwas schlanker sind, dürften ja nur ein paar Zehntel sein die fehlen. Heiß gemacht passen die dann auch auf dickere Zugüllen. Vor der endgültigen Montage aber auskühlen lassen.

Gruß, Gerrit


----------



## Kint (15. September 2011)

Das ist kein Zuganschlag sondern nur eine Umlenkung. Der Rahmen ist auf Cantis ausgelegt. 
Sprich: Original endete die Hülle am vorderen Anschlag, der zug ging dann nackt bzw nur mit nem liner geschützt durch den hinteren "Anschlag" und dann durch ne GT custom Hülle durch die Umlenkung am Sattelrohr. 

Wenn Du vbrakes montieren willst ist die einfachste Variante bei der Endhülse an der vorderen geschlossenen Seite nen Nagel in die Bohrung zu stecken - auf der offenen seite etwas alte Hüle, dann vorne vorsichtig mit ner Zange quetschen, dann passt das Dingen in den "Anschlag" Oder ne Perle von Nokons nehmen. 

So oder so die Zughülle lang genug lassen dass der Zug paralell zum OR verläuft, wenn die Hülle am Anschlag zu sehr abknickt dann wird er vorne hochgedrückt und kann von unten an der Schweissnaht der Sitzstreben scheuern. Das Problem ist aber vor allem bei den dickeren Zaskars...


----------



## epic2006 (15. September 2011)

Kint, das was Du meinst sitzt doch am Sitzrohr, oder irre ich da? Das wär ja dann die Umlenkung für die Cantis, richtig. So wie ich Johannes verstanden habe, meinte er das Oberrohr, oder nicht? Ein Foto würde Aufklärung bringen. (und mich evtl wieder vom Schlauch holen auf dem ich stehe)

Gruß, Gerrit


----------



## Kint (15. September 2011)

epic2006 schrieb:


> Kint, ...(und mich evtl wieder vom Schlauch holen auf dem ich stehe)




cantis brauchen am triangle "nackten Zug". 
vbrakes brauchen geschlossenen zug der dann an der pipe endet. 
Vbrake rahmen haben demnach einen Zuganschlag, den hinteren, mehr. 

Für cantis:
Die Zughülle endet am vorderen Anschlag unter dem OR. Der Zug verläuft dann nackt unter dem OR, nackt durch den Hinteren Anschlag, der eigentlich eine Umlenkung nach unten ist. Er läuft dann in einer speziellen Hülle durch die Umlenkung am Sattelrohr seitlich ums Sattelrohr rum und dann nackt zur canti.

Für ne Vrbake ist die Umlenkung (eine solche ists eben) der hintere "zuganschlag" unter dem OR, das was da zwischenden Sitzstreben sitzt nicht zu gebrauchen, da sich dort eine Zughülle abstützen müsste. Dafür ist diese Umlenkung aber zu schmal was man durch eine angepasste Endkappe ausgleichen muss. 

dieser hintere "Anschlag", der unterm OR, das ist bei GT Canti stahlrahmen sogar häufig nur ein dünnes Röhrchen:




anders gesagt, schau dir das bild hier an:





und überleg dir wo das letzte stück Bowdenzughülle das auf dem Bild zur pipe geht sich abstützen würde wenn der Rahmen mit cantis bestückt wäre....richtig ginge nicht. Deswegen läuft der zug für cantis ab dem vorderen Anschlag unterm OR offen bis zur Bremse- von den Umlenkungen mal abgesehen.


----------



## epic2006 (16. September 2011)

Ja, klar, danke. Hab da irgendwas durcheinandergebracht und bin gedanklich an dem Umlenker am Sitzrohr hängengeblieben. Zu viele verschiedene Systeme im Fuhrpark, GrooveTube, Internal Cablerouting, offene Führung und noch nie V-Brakes gehabt....

Also quasi so mit Cantis:



oder eben die Zughülle für V-Brakes am Ende der Führung am OR abstützen. Bei dieser Ausführung (GT Virage, Alu 7005) ginge das auch ohne Nokonperle, also würde die Endhülse nur aufliegen und eben nicht drinstecken.

Gruß, Gerrit


----------



## Kint (16. September 2011)

nur aufliegen ist aber nicht schön da das verrutschen kann. Dann lieber ne perle zu nem Kegel zufeilen der die Hülle genau auf die Umlenkung fixiert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rahbari (21. September 2011)

Danke für die Hilfe!  Will V-Brakes verwenden... Bin immer noch etwas verwirrt. Verstanden habe ich, dass die Hülle von den V-Brakes zu dem "Halter" am Oberrohr hinten verläuft. Von dort dann nakt zum vorderen Halter. In den vorderen Halter passen auch die Endkäppchen. Nur passen in den hinteren Halter kein Käppchen. Werde einfach mal etwas rumprobieren und sonst in den Fahrradladen gehen. Ein Foto werde ich auch nochmal machen.

Hier ein Bild vom Zwischenstand. Habe mal eine Syncros Titan-Sattelstütze montiert:






Am Samstag bekomme ich türkise Kooka-Bremshebel.

Es passt alles gut zusammen aber irgendwie fand ich die schwarze Syncros-Lösung (Vorbau und Sattelstütze) doch auch sehr schön.


----------



## Kint (22. September 2011)

Rahbari schrieb:


> Danke für die Hilfe!  Will V-Brakes verwenden... Bin immer noch etwas verwirrt. ...



okay dann versuche ich es nochmals in anderen Worten zu entwirren:

Du kannst keine Vbrakes montieren weil der Rahmen auf cantis ausgelegt ist, und die beiden Bremsarten sich in der zugführung grundlegend unterscheiden. 
Punkt. "Geht nicht. Du musst zwingend cantis verwenden". Das wäre die Aussage in einem 0815 Fahrradgeschäft. Und das ist der Grund dafür::

Von vorne nach hinten benötigen
cantis: 
hebel - zug in zughülle bis anschlag - freier zug bis Umlenkung - freier zug bis querzugträger

und vbrakes:
hebel - zug in zughülle bis anschlag - freier zug bis anschlag- zug in zughülle bis vbrake pipe (röhrchen).

da der rahmen auf cantis ausgelegt ist hast du hinten eben eine umlenkung *keinen* Zuganschlag - ergo - *logisch* dass da keine endkappe reinpasst. 

Soweit verständlich ?
Zughülle = die hülle in der der Zug läuft. Auf der zughülle sitzt die Endkappe, diese Endkappe passt in einen Zuganschlag.
Wenn in irgendwas, Röhrchen, umlenkung sowas - wenn da keine endkappe reinpasst ist es kein Zuganschlag. 

Dein Fehler ist dass du den "halter" hinten am OR mit dem "halter" vorne am OR gleichsetzt - das sind sie aber nicht. Vorne Zuganschlag, hinten Zugumlenkung ohne Anschlag. Siehe das von epic verlinkte Bild. 

Die Abhilfe, also die Möglichkeit doch vbrakes zu montieren:
Das ist die Bearbeitung von der Endkappe so dass sie in die Umlenkung hinten passt. Bei nem Zaskar funktioniert das mit ner platt gedrückten Endkappe. Bei nem Röhrchen wie bei epics bild, da brauchst du was spitzes - das wäre eine zum Kegel gefeilte Nokon perle. Was bei deinem Xizang funktioniert kannst nur Du herausfinden.


----------



## Rahbari (24. September 2011)

Hi Kint,

herzlichen Dank für Deine Mühe!  Ich habe inzwischen auch eine Lösung gefunden. Von Jagwire hatte ich noch eine besondere Endkappe aus einem Rennrad-Set. Das eine Ende der Endkappe konnte die Zughülle bis zum Pipe aufnehmen. Das andere, ohnehin schmalere Ende der Endkappe konnte ich mittels einer Zange etwas ovaler biegen, sodass es in den hinteren Anschlag am Oberroht passte. Bingo!

Das Rad ist damit soweit fertig. Nur das Einstellen des Invers-XTR-Schaltwerks ist etwas fummelig. Werde das Rad daher nochmal in den Laden bringen; auch die Laufräder hätten eine Zentrierung nötig.

Verbaut habe ich nun die Titan-Sattelstütze (Syncros) und den schwarzen Syncros Vorbau. Die blauen Ringle-Sachen bleiben erstmal in der Schublade...

Bilder kommen noch...

Besten Dank hierher!


----------



## Rahbari (30. Oktober 2011)

So, mein Xizang ist erstmal fertig...





Mehr Bilder im Album und auf der Wettbewerbsseite.
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=8877529#post8877529

Herzlichen Dank für die tatkräftige Unterstützung von Euch allen!

Der nächste Aufbau kommt...


----------



## bvarnfullagts (30. Oktober 2011)

very N-I-C-E!


----------



## Rahbari (1. November 2011)

Wie unterschiedlich die Geschmäcker sind: ich habe mein absolutes Traumrad gebaut - nur das zählt - aber trotz tollem Rahmen und seltenen Teilen habe ich im Wettbewerb noch kein einziges Pünkchen.
Vermutlich ist das Rad zu modern und evtl. zu teuer? Mit ner schwarzen GT Starrgabel für 25 Euro (die ich hier rumfliegen habe) und ner XT 735 (komplett am Ausschlachtfahrrad manchmal für 100 Euro) würde ich wahrscheinlich besser abschneiden. Aber ich stehe halt auf gelbe Judys und die graue 950er XTR. Und Skinwalls gefielen mir an meinem Rad überhaupt nicht... Das Merlin finde ich im Vergleich zu meinem Xizang echt langweilig...

Egal. Ich freue mich über mein tolles Rad und drücke allen anderen die Daumen!


----------



## MKAB (1. November 2011)

Rahbari schrieb:


> So, mein Xizang ist erstmal fertig...



Herzlichen Glückwunsch und viel Spaß damit 

Abgesehen davon, dass ich das Judy-Gelb "nicht so mag" finde ich das Gelb vom Sattel nicht soo passend.
Aber Geschmacksache. Wie findest du denn das Fahrverhalten? Schon ausgiebig getestet?

Dafür bin ich sowas von neidisch, dass du die Titan-Syncros fahren kannst  



Rahbari schrieb:


> ...im Wettbewerb noch kein einziges Pünkchen



*Wettbewerb, Schmettbewerb.*

Da sag ich erst gar nichts mehr zu...


----------



## lolsen (2. November 2011)

Darf ich mal fragen wo Du schlußendlich deine Decals her hattest? Ich brauche genau jene neon gelben Decals für mein 94er Avalanche. Bisher habe ich aber noch von niemanden eine Antwort erhalten ;(


----------



## Rahbari (2. November 2011)

Ausgiebig testen ging leider noch nicht; ein paar Minuten fahren um die Bremsen etc. zu testen war jedoch super! Das Rad beschleunigt wahnsinnig schnell.

Meine (Original-) Decals sind 95er Jahrgang und nicht neon-gelb, sondern eher normales Gelb - eben wie eine Judy. Durch Riesen-Glück habe ich sie von Tofu hier aus dem Forum bekommen.Es hat keinen Sinn, nach diesen weiter zu suchen. Sie sind vergriffen.

Die üblichen Verdächtigen für Decals:
- Tomasius (hier im Forum) - Repros; ggf. auch andere Farben möglich
- Felnzo (ebay) - Originale
- gil_m (retrobike.co.uk) - Repros, ggf. auch andere Farben möglich.

Decals für Avalanche wird nicht ganz so leicht sein, weil die meisten Leute für ein paar Euro mehr lieber ein US-gebautes Zaskar bevorzugen.


----------



## lolsen (2. November 2011)

Ich suche konkret erstmal GT all terra decals, das GT soll dabei neon gelb sein. Jahrgang wäre/ist mir egal. 
Ich werde die Kandidaten mal anschreiben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rahbari (2. November 2011)

Bei den 93er Xizang Decals ist das "GT" neon gelb, das "all terra" schwarz.

Siehe z.B. das Xizang von GT-Heini:






Tom(asius) hat diese Decals digital vorliegen und hatte sie mir mal angeboten.


----------



## lolsen (2. November 2011)

Genau die will/brauche ich! Tausend Dank!


----------



## Kruko (2. November 2011)

Tom hat die Decals auch in der Avalanche-Version.


----------



## Rahbari (15. Januar 2012)

Hi Leute,

so sieht bekanntlich mein Xizang aus:






Es fährt sich sehr schön. Aber irgendwie bin mit dem Aussehen mittlerweile nicht mehr zufrieden. Habe mal ne schwarze Bologna rangemacht aber das war _richtig _langweilig. Skinwalls gefallen mir ebenfalls nicht.

Hat jemand noch Ideen? Ich habe ne Judy FSX (Carbon-Rohre) und jede Menge rotes und türkises Ringle-Zeugs (jeweils Sattelstütze, Vorbau, Schnellspanner und H20) rumfliegen. Dazu nen roten und nen Rasta-King. Ich würde ja gerne mal rot oder türkis ranmachen aber dann wird sich das wohl mit den Decals beißen... Und andere Decals würde ich nicht vorschnell ranmachen. Ich war heilfroh, diese 95er überhaupt noch zu bekommen.

Bin für Ideen offen! Danke!


----------



## knicksiknacksi (15. Januar 2012)

die fsx würde schon mal helfen. das mit dem elox-zeug ist schwierig, vor allem in der farbkombi und (mit einer einzigen ausnahme, gell volker) auch zu viel für den rahmen. ich würde schauen ob du nicht noch einen polierten titanvorbau bekommst und soviel wie möglich von dem gelben sachen entfernst. dann sieht die kiste schon um welten harmonischer aus. und vlt reifen mit nicht so modernem schriftzug (kenda, wtb etc. pp)


----------



## devil-lime (16. Januar 2012)

und ich würde über dunkle Ceramic Felgen, also inkl. Bremsflanken, nachdenken, rahmt den "polierten" Rahmen besser ein als silberne Laufräder.
Allerdings die zu bekommen dürfte nicht ganz einfach sein.


----------



## Rahbari (18. Januar 2012)

Vielen Dank für die Tipps!

War noch ein bißchen mit dem Rad unterwegs und im Tageslicht gefällt es mir doch eigentlich richtig gut.

Gleichwohl habe ich gestern Abend mal etwas rumgespielt.

1. Die Judy FSX geht gar nicht, jedenfalls nicht mit den akutellen Decals und auch nicht mit dem Syncros vorbau. Zu viele verschiedene Farben, keine Harmonie.

2. Weder türkises noch rotes Elox gefällt mir bei dem Rahmen. Passt wohl nur an poliertes Alu. Jedenfalls bräuchte ich passende Decals, die ich derzeit nicht habe und mich zwingen würden, die derzeit vorhandenen unwiderbringlich zu zerstören.

3. Mit schwarzer Starr-Gabel war es unspektakulär aber nicht schlecht. Es stört jedoch das zu viele Schwarz. Daher habe ich mal Panaracer Smoke/Dart Skinwalls bestellt. Wird dann ziemlich retro aussehen aber vielleicht gefällt es ja. Zudem wird ein Flite Evo rankommen, der ist auch nicht schwarz. Etwas misslich ist, dass die 950er XTR nicht zu dem übrigen Retro-Aussehen passt. Aber auf V-Brakes und das Rapid-Rise-Schaltwerk will ich nur ungern verzichten...

4. Ansonsten würde ich wohl zurück zum alten Set-Up. Allerdings mit Panaracer Smoke/Dart Blackwall. Die haben diese störende Beschriftung an der Seite nicht. Zudem habe ich schwarze Ringle Twister installiert. Sehen besser aus als die silbernen, wenngleich der Zustand der schwarzen leider nicht so dolle ist. Ggf. tausche ich den silbernen King gegen einen schwarzen. Habe allerdings die Befürchtung, dass der Bereich um den Vorbau zu schwarz wird.


----------



## Rahbari (16. April 2012)

Habe das Xizang nun klassischer gemacht:

- anstatt Judy SL ne Bologna Lite '93
- anstatt silberner nun schwarzer King
- anstatt Blackwalls nun Skinwalls
- anstatt gelber Flite nun Flite Evo 1
- anstatt silberne Ringle Twister nun schwarze Ti-Stix
- anstatt Ringle Superduperbubba bzw. Superdubereight nun normale 950er Naben
- schwarze Griffe
- Syncros Titan Innenlager
- XT 735 Bärentatzen mit Original-Haken

Lohn der Mühen: 9,35kg inkl. Pedale.






Konsequenterweise müsste eigentlich ne 900er XTR ran aber die 950er passt optisch besser zum Titan. Zudem mag ich auf Rapid-Rise-Schaltwerk und V-Brakes nicht verzichten...

Bin zudem am überlegen, ob ich die korrekten 93er Decals ranmache (Rahmen ist von 93). Problem: die 95er bekomme ich nie wieder, da nicht reproduzierbar.

Könnte leider noch nicht Probefahren. Bin mal gespannt, weil die Einbauhöhe der Bologna Lite 2cm geringer ist als die Judy.

Was meint Ihr?


----------



## GT-Sassy (16. April 2012)

Mir gefiehl es vor her besser


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## joines (16. April 2012)

Mir gefällt dagegen die neue Version besser  
Aber, täuscht das Bild oder baut die Gabel (395mm?) zu tief für den Rahmen?


----------



## Rahbari (16. April 2012)

Das Foto ist etwas schief. Ob die EBH zu klein ist, kann ich nicht sagen. Rahmen und Starr-Gabel sind von 1993. Ich bezweifele, dass es 1993 eine spezielle Federgabel-Version des Rahmens gab. Zu Not kommt eben die Judy SL wieder ran. Oder ne Mag 21 SL Ti, die ich mir neulich auf Verdacht gekauft habe. Bin mit dem Aufbau gestern erst fertig geworden und konnte daher leider noch nicht testen.


----------



## joines (16. April 2012)

Bei Bj 93 sollte da nichts fehlen. Und ja, man sieht am Boden, dass die Perspektive schuld sein könnte. In jedem Fall frohes Testen!


----------



## epic2006 (16. April 2012)

So sieht er gut aus, der Hobel

Gehen wird das Ding wie Hölle, vor allem bergauf. Mich würde dann bei Zeiten und besserem Wetter das Verhalten der Gabel interessieren, mit Leichtbaustarrgabeln hatte ich bisher schlechte Erfahrungen (Flattern rasanter Fahrt, stotternde Bremsen und vibrierende Gabel beim Bremsen).

Weitermachen, Gruß, Gerrit


----------



## CHRISCHANSWELT (16. April 2012)

Oh sehr schön anzuschauen und dabei kommen "alte" Gedanken wieder hoch.

Da wünsche ich mir mein altes GT RTS-1 zurück.


----------



## Rahbari (31. Juli 2012)

Hi Leute,

so sieht bekanntlich mein Xizang aus:





Das Bild ist sehr schlecht aber auch darauf finde ich, sieht man, dass die Gabel (Bologna Lite von 1993, passend zum Rahmen) irgendwie sehr zierlich aussieht. Bin nun am überlegen, was ich mache:

1. So lassen und weiter wirken lassen.
2. Die Judy wieder ranknallen. 
3. Die - fast timecorrecte - Mag 21 SL Ti ranknallen.
4. Ne andere Starrgabel dran. Könnte an eine Syncros in Traumzustand kommen, müsste dafür aber tief in die Tasche greifen.Sie würde sich aber toll in den übrigen Aufbau einfügen...

Klar, ich muss die Entscheidung selber treffen. Aber was würdet Ihr machen? Und sind 270 Euro für so eine Syncros-Gabel angemessen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GT-Sassy (31. Juli 2012)

Ich find die Gabel passend, nur dieser wuchtige Vorbau geht in meinen Augen gar nicht. Da gehört auch was filigranes dran.


----------



## oldman (31. Juli 2012)

Rahbari schrieb:


> Hi Leute,
> 
> 
> Das Bild ist sehr schlecht aber auch darauf finde ich, sieht man, dass die Gabel (Bologna Lite von 1993, passend zum Rahmen) irgendwie sehr zierlich aussieht. Bin nun am überlegen, was ich mache:
> ...



es kommt imho hauptsächlich darauf an, welchem zweck das bike dienen soll. time correct oder ähnlich, dann lass die starrgabel dran oder halt die mag.
wenn das teil bewegen möchtest auf halbwegs sportlichen strecken (und mit dem xizang kann man das trotz gestreckter haltung..., habe an meinen xizangs 2000er sid und magura asgards gefahren, bin damit so einige lustige strecken hoch und runter gekommen, zigtausend km damit geschrubbt), dann stecke eine halbwegs niedrig bauende sid / duke / asgard rein und du hast ein schönes bike für marathons und wochenendtouren.

falls aber optik und time correct zählt, halt wieder zurück und den alten kram, rein.
eine syncros macht zwar was her, passt aber nicht wirklich gut an das xizang, ausserdem haut es einem jede unebenheit ungefiltert in die knochen.
my2cents


----------



## epic2006 (1. August 2012)

Ich würd es auch so lassen. Wenn Du eine Federgabel möchtest, dann die MAG, fahre ich an meinem 93er Zaskar und bin sehr zufrieden. Gewicht geht zwar rauf, aber der Komfortgewinn ist spürbar. 
Judy oder SID finde ich persönlich fehl am Platz, technisch sollte es aber wohl funktionieren. Die Syncros Switchblade oder wie auch immer die hießen finde ich optisch zu filigran.

Gruß, Gerrit


----------



## dkh99 (5. August 2012)

Johannes... meine Meinung kennst du... ich finde das Xizang mit der Bologna Lite TOPP... und fahren tut sich das Teil doch auch super... ich würde es so lassen... Das Projekt ist abgeschlossen... du willst es nur nicht wahr haben, aber du verlangst nach etwas neuem...


----------



## Rahbari (2. Juni 2013)

Das Xizang wurde wieder umgebaut:


----------



## epic2006 (6. Juni 2013)

Der Vorbau beißt sich irgendwie dimensionentechnisch mit der Gabel und dem OR. Entweder zurück zur Bologna oder, damit Du was zu tun hast: such doch nach nem schönen, schlanken Titanvorbau. So kommst Du elegant aus der "alles muss Syncros"-Nummer raus, sparst Gewicht und schaffst ein optisches Gleichgewicht zur Stütze.

Wär eine Möglichkeit, muss aber nicht, da Du derjenige bist, dem das Rad gefallen muss. Individuell ist halt besser als Einheitsbrei!

Gruß, GErrit


----------



## Rahbari (6. Juni 2013)

Danke für Deine Meinung.

Auf den Bilder ist der Syncros fetter als in echt. Das Hauptteil verschwimmt mit der Noodle. "In Echt" ist das anders; außerdem ist der Syncros von oben bzw. schräg recht schmal.

Gabel und Vorbau passen gut zusammen, finde ich, weil der Schaft des Vorbaus den gleichen Durchmesser hat wie ein Gabelbein. Ihr könnt mir nicht erzählen, dass all die Premium-Rockys Anfang der 90er, die genau diesen Aufbau hatten, suboptimal aussehen. 

Ich bin mit dem aktuellen Aufbau sehr, sehr glücklich.

Titan-Vorbau hatte ich auch schon überlegt, aber dann fallen Farbe von Gabel und Vorbau auseinander - schade. Zudem hätte ich ne weitere Marke an der Backe. Schließlich sind fast alle Titan-Vorbauten matt. Ob man die zum Rahmenton poliert kriegt - keine Ahnung.


----------



## jordic1968 (31. Dezember 2013)

Hallo
I'm rebuiding a GT and I'll thank you anyone very much if I could have the digital file of these decals, as I want to print them.
Many thanks!!
Jordi


----------



## dkh99 (1. Januar 2014)

Rahbari schrieb:


> Danke für Deine Meinung.
> 
> Auf den Bilder ist der Syncros fetter als in echt. Das Hauptteil verschwimmt mit der Noodle. "In Echt" ist das anders; außerdem ist der Syncros von oben bzw. schräg recht schmal.
> 
> ...




Was bin ich froh dieses "Problem" nicht zu haben, da ich gleich auf meine lieblingsmarke gegangen bin: CT 

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 4


----------

